#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  >  درخواست تنظيمات Wireless Network لپ تاپ

## kpt

سلام

در صورت امکان دوستان طریقه تنظیمات Wireless Network روی لب تاب را آموزش دهند اگر هم فایلی بصورت PDF وجود داره برای دانلود بگذارید 

با تشکر

----------

*ali_sha*,*aramis*,*davodpor*,*kidamen*,*masterx*,*mehrab*,*pps2011*,*Service Manual*,*افشین سالاری*,*رامش*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Service Manual

*سلام

اين راهنماي تنظيمات وايرلس شرکت شاتل هست ، اميدوارم مفيد باشه .

موفق باشيد .*

----------

*ali_sha*,*aramis*,*davodpor*,*kidamen*,*masterx*,*mehrab*,*onlyiran*,*pps2011*,*reza/m*,*sadeq.azizi*,*Shami*,*افشین سالاری*,*پویاسیستم*

----------

